# Can sociopaths have a MBTI type?



## LittleOrange

Naimly, I had an unpleasant experience with a person who I believe is a sociopath, but when I was reading the descriptions of different kind of MBTI personality types I figured that he might as well very well fit in the INTJ stereotype. So here are some of his characteristics that I believe are INTJ:

1. very deep and philosophical
2. loves discussing about ideas
3. strategic
4. loves playing chess
5. played judo
6. competant
7. pursues a Phd
8. very intelligent
9. argumentative

Some of his characteristic that I believe are sociopathic:

1. lying
2. manipulating
3. using pity ploy
4. inventing illnesses
5. appears to be depressed, very sensitive, emotional, vulnerable with low self esteem (which is unlikely for an INTJ as I heard?)
6. very good verbally and in conversation
7. always has to be right

What do you think? 

Do sociopaths also have an MBTI type or are they excluded from it because of their abnormality?


----------



## Mimi8

Here is a more accurate description for sociopathy. Profile of the Sociopath Also, you can always look it up in the DSMIV if you really want to know. I was amused at first by your comparing INTJ's to sociopaths. They are different-obviously. But i dated an INTJ for quite a long time and we used to joke about him being one because of his lack of emotion sometimes. INTJ's can feel deeply. It's just different. Sociopaths feel nothing.


----------



## Toru Okada

I believe so, and I know one who has all or most of those traits who is surely ESFP. Yes, an Fi type.


----------



## Staffan

It's hard to tell how stongly it relates to normal personality. But Psychopathy (which seems more or less identical to sociopathy) has two basic characteristics: impulsivity and lack of empathy. The first part relates to EXXP. Lack of empathy is sometimes found in IXTPs. So I guess XXTP might be the closest match. This accords well with a large study on sexual behavior that was done with the Big Five. 
It showed that low Agreeability and low Conscientiousness correlate with infidelity. Roughly translated to MBTI that would make the XXTP the biggest cheater.


----------



## Feral sheep

do you care about people?


----------



## Solitude315

I thought it was understood that sociopaths are INTPs. Not saying all INTPs are sociopaths, just the sociopaths of the world are usually INTP from my observations.


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli

First, for the MILLIONTH time, people need to STOP throwing the word sociopath around. :frustrating:


As for sociopaths vs INTJs (don't worry about the different parts, they aren't relevant and you don't need to read them in order)...
Psychopath or an INTJ who's gone to the dark side (Part 2)


----------



## Psychstix

Sociopath = pathological disorder
Not a personality type, even if they have similar traits or the people who are inflicted with the disorder are often associated with the personality type.


----------



## Elveni

There doesn't seem to be a strong connection between the two. If one personality type were more likely to be anti-social than another, I'm also more inclined to suspect the INTP over the INTJ simply because people who have ASPD lack the ability to create realistic goals or do anything productive. There are plenty of exceptions, though.


----------



## Dark Romantic

Well, sociopaths still have thought processes, so the answer is yes.

On top of that, the only _confirmed_ sociopath I've met in real life (as in, actually diagnosed, and not just someone I have suspicions -however justified- of their condition) is an ENTP.


----------



## Death Persuades

As far as I know, sociopaths NEVER seem depressed or sad. They always seem serious or happy, but never sad. That is what I have learned, however, and so it may be wrong.


----------



## Dark Romantic

josue0098 said:


> As far as I know, sociopaths NEVER seem depressed or sad. They always seem serious or happy, but never sad. That is what I have learned, however, and so it may be wrong.


They can pretend to be sad if they really want to, though; they just don't feel actual sadness.


----------



## Death Persuades

Dark Romantic said:


> They can pretend to be sad if they really want to, though; they just don't feel actual sadness.


Ah. I don't think I've ever met one. I hear they can blend in quite well. lol.


----------



## Dark Romantic

josue0098 said:


> Ah. I don't think I've ever met one. I hear they can blend in quite well. lol.


_Statistically speaking,_ you probably have. However, it's unlikely that you, or anyone, would know it from just casual acquaintance; sociopaths spend their entire lives learning how to blend in with everyone else, because it makes it easier to take advantage of people when they don't suspect a thing.


----------



## Death Persuades

Dark Romantic said:


> _Statistically speaking,_ you probably have. However, it's unlikely that you, or anyone, would know it from just casual acquaintance; sociopaths spend their entire lives learning how to blend in with everyone else, because it makes it easier to take advantage of people when they don't suspect a thing.


O_O so anyone I know right now might be plotting something?


----------



## Dark Romantic

josue0098 said:


> O_O so anyone I know right now might be plotting something?


Isn't paranoia fun? Pretty much anyone you've come into contact with over your lifetime might be a sociopath...

Seriously, though, I wouldn't worry too much about it. They'll only bother you if they think you've got something they want. Plus, non-sociopaths are just as capable of screwing you over without remorse; it's just that for sociopaths, it's a lifestyle.


----------



## Death Persuades

Dark Romantic said:


> Isn't paranoia fun? Pretty much anyone you've come into contact with over your lifetime might be a sociopath...
> 
> Seriously, though, I wouldn't worry too much about it. They'll only bother you if they think you've got something they want. Plus, non-sociopaths are just as capable of screwing you over without remorse; it's just that for sociopaths, it's a lifestyle.


I am lucky to have nothing of value and a sucky personality.


----------



## Dark Romantic

josue0098 said:


> I am lucky to have nothing of value and a sucky personality.


Well, you seem to have a computer, at least. Did you not want anything you now own, at some point?


----------



## Death Persuades

Dark Romantic said:


> Well, you seem to have a computer, at least. Did you not want anything you now own, at some point?


Well... yea... O_O


----------



## Dark Romantic

josue0098 said:


> Well... yea... O_O


Oh... well, like I said, I don't think you need to worry; there are enough of them around that you already know at least a couple. You probably even get along pretty well with them, and if you're willing to look a bit deeper into what someone wants in a given situation, you might even be able to see exactly what they're up to.

No worries. You're still alive. :tongue:


----------



## EmpireConquered

Staffan said:


> I'm not sure this sociopath created by society really exists but regarding psychopathy or ASPD in general it is likely that ESTP and ENTP are common. That may be demonizing, but it may also be true. I don't see the point in only learning about the good qualities about different types.


To learn things, we must see it all. Stronger the light, darker the shadow. As an ENTP myself, I may admit that sociopathy is impossible for myself, and if I had stopped developing myself, I might have turned to one myself. Though when seen in all accounts, any types can turn to psychopaths. (The T's especially). But ENTP's are still the major candidate.


----------



## aef8234

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> It always turns into type fights and demonizing certain normal traits. For example, impersonal strategic types come under fire for being ruled by pragmatism and reason. It always degrades into warfare at one point or another.


 And avoiding it does... what, exactly?


----------



## LittleOrange

I forgot to mention one thing that striked me the most. Sociopaths thend to go through this kind of relationship cycle: idealize, devalue and discard. But I also read that INTJs tend to coldheartedly discard a relationship if it doesn't work for them...?


----------



## Niccolo Machiavelli

LittleOrange said:


> I forgot to mention one thing that striked me the most. Sociopaths thend to go through this kind of relationship cycle: idealize, devalue and discard. But I also read that INTJs tend to coldheartedly discard a relationship if it doesn't work for them...?


Actually that is more of a narcissist thing (idealize, devalue, discard). Also, borderlines completely flip back and forth between idealizing and devaluing. Sociopaths on the other hand are making a rational cost/benefit analysis. If your benefits outweigh your costs and there isn't a better option, congratulations, you have a relationship with them. If a better option comes up, or the costs of going out with you begin to exceed the benefits, see ya!


----------



## aef8234

Niccolo Machiavelli said:


> Actually that is more of a narcissist thing (idealize, devalue, discard). Also, borderlines completely flip back and forth between idealizing and devaluing. Sociopaths on the other hand are making a rational cost/benefit analysis. If your benefits outweigh your costs and there isn't a better option, congratulations, you have a relationship with them. If a better option comes up, or the costs of going out with you begin to exceed the benefits, see ya!


 Don't remind me.
Or better yet, please do.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

any MBTI type can become a sociopath, but the most likely types are probably
MBTI: NTJs, STPs
Enneagram: 3s, 8s, 7w8s
Instinct Variant: Sx/Sp


----------



## Stephen

Nice. "I don't like my INTJ ex, I bet INTJs are sociopaths."  Yes, human beings have types. Yes, human beings can be sociopaths. No, INTJs are not sociopaths.


----------

